# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Kasi Arabianrantaan

## kuukanko

Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi viikon esityslistalla kerrotaan, että HKL:n talouskehitys on ollut positiivista viime syksyn aikana ja sen takia voidaan toteuttaa liikenneparannuksia, joita ei ole alun perin budjetoitu. Raitioliikenteessä lisäliikennettä tulee linjalle 8, joka jatketaan kesäliikenteen alussa Arabianrantaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Ehditpä ensin! Olin juuri kirjoittamassa ketjua samasta aiheesta  :Smile: 

Positiivinen uutinen, olettaen tietysti ettei se tarkoita linjan 6 heikennystä joka ainakin jossain vaiheessa oli esillä (siis vuorojen vähentäminen linjalta 6 linjan 8 reitin pidentyessä). Lautakunta tehnee asiassa päätöksen melko pian, kesäkuun alkuun on vain 4,5 kuukautta.

----------


## Safka

Ihan kiva, jos jatketaan.
Aiotaankohan kasin kuskinvaihdot siirtää Oopperalle, kuten jokin aika sitten puhuttiin, ja tuleeko linjasta sitten "kierrätyslinja?" Sillähän saataisiin muutama minuutti nipistettyä kierroksesta, jolloin yksi uusi vuoro riittämee pidennykseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Kasin pidentäminen tuodaan lautakuntaan jo ensi kuussa. Asian valmistelu on vielä kesken, mutta pidennyksen arvioidaan vaativan kaksi uutta vuoroa. Toinen (vakio)vuoro saadaan vähentämällä linjalta 6 yksi ruuhkavuoro. Toinen otettaneen kasilta vaihtamalla ruuhkavuoro vakiovuoroksi.

Vaunutilanne ei salli kokonaisvuoromäärän kasvattamista ruuhkaliikenteessä. Sen sijaan ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella vuoromäärä tulee muutoksen myötä kasvamaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja sitten voidaan alkaa miettiä, miten liikenne hoituu kätevästi Arabianrannan päättärillä, missä toki on keskellä katua laituriton sivuraide. On selvää, että noin tiheävuorovälisten linjojen ollessa kyseessä vaunut tulevat Arabiaan väkisinkin "väärässä järjestyksessä" toistuvasti.

Voisi kuvitella, että raidejärjestelyt on pidemmän päälle toteutettava sillä tavoin, että vaunut voivat saapua Arabian päähän "kaikessa rauhassa" liikennetilanteiden sallimassa järjestyksessä niin, että kummankin linjan vaunut saavat laituripysäkin AINA ja voivat tarvittaessa ohittaa toisensa ilman keskelle katua pysähtymistä. Itä-Pasilaanhan on tulossa tällainen järjestely linjojen 7B ja 9 ajantasaus- / päätepysäkin yhteyteen.

Linjan 8 pidentäminen on mielestäni luonteva osa raitioliikenteen laajentamisohjelmaa. On mielenkiintoista nähdä, saavatko linjat 6 ja 8 aikanaan myös toisessa päässä yhteisen osuuden (parhaassa tapauksessa päätepysäkkiä myöten), kun Jätkäsaari valmistuu.

----------


## SD202

Olisi kiva tietää, helpottaako linjan 8 pidennys Arabianrantaan linjan 6 vaunujen kuormitusta. Kuinka moni keskustasta Arabianrantaan mielivä meneekin odottamaan raitiovaunua (7B) esim. Aleksanterinkadulle vaihtaakseen sitten Sörnäisissä linjan 8 vaunuun päästäkseen perille? Omien havintojeni mukaan ainakin tähän saakka kuutosen vaunuissa on ollut keskustan ja Sörnäisten välillä enemmän matkustajia kyydissä kuin seiskojen vaunuissa. Ehkä matkustajat arvostavat enemmän vaihdotonta yhteyttä keskustaan kuin linjojen 7A/7B tarjoamaa kyytiä Helsingin ostoskadun sykkivään elämään. Mutta toivon silti, että lisääntynyt raitiovaunujen vuorotarjonta Toukolassa siirtää matkustajia niin pienempien kuin isompienkin kumipyörien päältä kantakaupunkialueelle paremmin sopivan kulkuneuvon - eli raitiovaunun - kyytiin.

----------


## 339-DF

ARB:n päättärille on alunperin jo 1990-luvulla piirretty samankaltainen raidejärjestely, joka on tulossa Pasilan asemalle. Siis sivuraidejärjestelyin kaksi laiturillista päätepysäkkiä (ks. piirustus Raitiossa 4/06). Siitä on toteutettu vain ensimmäinen vaihe, eli yksi sivuraide. Estettä toisen sivuraiteen toteuttamiselle ei kuitenkaan ole. Muutaman parkkipaikan se vähentää. En tiedä, onko nyt tarkoitus rakentaa se toinenkin raide.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisi kiva tietää, helpottaako linjan 8 pidennys Arabianrantaan linjan 6 vaunujen kuormitusta.


Luulen, mutten tiedä, että linjalla 6 on suht huomattava määrä sellaisia matkustajia, jotka matkustavat Arabiasta enintään Sörnäisiin. Arabian ja Kumpulan korkeakoulut syöttänevät kutoselle sellaisia matkustajia, jotka jatkavat Lahdentien ja Tuusulantien busseille sekä metroon. Aikataulut sopivasti tahdistamalla pääosa näistä matkustajista saadaan linjalle 8, jolloin linjalla 6 ei olisi ruuhkavuoron vähentämisestä huolimatta kapasiteettiongelmia.

Te, jotka kuljette päivittäin kutosella: millainen kuormitus sillä on Sörkan etelä- ja pohjoispuolella?

----------


## Eppu

> Te, jotka kuljette päivittäin kutosella: millainen kuormitus sillä on Sörkan etelä- ja pohjoispuolella?


Päivittäin en kulje, koska bussitarjontakin Arabiasta on hyvää ja erästä yhtä risteystä lukuunottamatta nopeaa. Silti tiedän jotain tilanteesta.

Pitää paikkansa, että Arabian ja Sörkan välillä on runsaasti matkustusta. Kasi tuokin tähän tilanteeseen suuren parannuksen. Vielä ensi syksynä vaunut eivät kuitenkaan välttämättä tule kovinkaan täyteen, mutta muutos on sikäli järkevä, että Arabianranta kasvaa edelleen. Nythän rakennustoiminta on alkanut siirtyä enimmäkseen alueen pohjoispäähän.

Vaikka kasin muutos onkin selkeä, niin olisin itse uskonut sellaiseen muutokseen että linjaa olisi jatkettu vain ruuhka-aikoina 8A tunnuksella. Päivisin kutosella on nimittäin melkoisen hiljaista, ainakin Arabian päässä. Mutta hyvä näin.

----------


## enqvisti

> Raitioliikenteessä lisäliikennettä tulee linjalle 8, joka jatketaan kesäliikenteen alussa Arabianrantaan.


Ei voi olla totta - rukouksiini on vastattu! Sitten meikä pääsee vaihdotta Apollonkadulta Arabialle. Sitä olenkin ihmetellyt viimeiset neljä vuotta, että miksi se kasi ei voi mennä saman tien perille asti. Noh, näköjään voi ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Miska

Tuo kasin pidennys Arabiaan parantaa mukavasti Arabian ja Kumpulan kampusten yhteyksiä Töölön suuntaan. Nyt näitä yhteyksiä on hoitanut bussilinja 70T, jolla ongelmana on ollut ruuhka-aikoina ketjuuntuminen ja jumittuminen ruuhkiin sekä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella pitkä (20 min) vuoroväli. Kasi lienee ruuhkan ulkopuolella hieman 70T:tä hitaampi, mutta tiheämpi vuoroväli ja liikennevaloetuudet kompensoinevat hieman tilannetta. Kalustotilanteen aikanaan salliessa voisikin olla mielenkiintoista pohtia voisiko linjan 70T osuuden Kumpula - Kamppi korvata kokonaan ratikalla. Kyseeseenhän voisi tulla vaikkapa linja Koskelan halli - Sturenkatu - Töölö - Kamppi - Kaivokatu - Hakaniemi - Linjat. Tällöin kasia voisi hieman harventaa, mutta yhteisellä reittiosuudella vuoroväli tihenisi. 

Linjan 70T voisi samalla vaikkapa typistää reitille Suutarila - Malmi - Kumpulan kampus tunnuksella 70B.

----------


## kemkim

> Linjan 70T voisi samalla vaikkapa typistää reitille Suutarila - Malmi - Kumpulan kampus tunnuksella 70B.


Tämän sijasta muuttaisin linjan kulkemaan kokopäiväisesti linjan 70 reittiä, eli ei mentäisikään Töölöön vaan jatkettaisiin Rautatientorille tai Hakaniemeen. On tietenkin kyseenalaista, että tarvittaisiinko koko linjaa, jos Kumpula-Töölö-Kamppi hoidettaisiin ratikalla. Alkumatkastaan linja on päällekäinen linjan 70V kanssa. Jossain kohdassa linjat sitten eroavat ja 70T tarjoaa palvelua Suutarilasta Malmin suuntaan kun taas 70V nopeimman yhteyden keskustaan. Malmilta keskustaan on jo juna ja linja 73, joten tällä osuudella tarjonta olisi päällekäistä. Linja voitaisiin siis katkaista hyvällä omallatunnolla Malmin asemalle.

----------


## otto s

Sunnuntaisin,kun Malmilta tulee sekä 70 ja 73N ja välillä vieläpä juuri samaan aikaan ja molemmat Rautatientorille on edellä olevassa bussissa tungosta ja takana tulevassa muutama ihminen...     Kumpulan Kampus-Hakaniemi ratikka ei välttämättä saisi tarpeeksi maksavia asiakkaita,kun bussikin on olemassa tiheällä vuorovälillä.Muuten ihan hyvä ajatus.

----------


## Miska

> Sunnuntaisin,kun Malmilta tulee sekä 70 ja 73N ja välillä vieläpä juuri samaan aikaan ja molemmat Rautatientorille on edellä olevassa bussissa tungosta ja takana tulevassa muutama ihminen...     Kumpulan Kampus-Hakaniemi ratikka ei välttämättä saisi tarpeeksi maksavia asiakkaita,kun bussikin on olemassa tiheällä vuorovälillä.Muuten ihan hyvä ajatus.


Linjojen 70 ja 73(N) kanssa samaa reittiä Kumpulan kampuksen ja Hakaniemen välillä kulkee kuitenkin raitiolinja 6, joka on omien havaintojeni mukaan melkoisen suosittu. Jos taas viittaat aiemmin ideoimaani Koskela - Vallila - Töölö - Kamppi - Kaivokatu - Linjat -ratikkaan, niin se oli tarkoitettu korvaamaan linjaa 70T sekä tarjoamaan nopean ratikkayhteyden Töölöstä ja Kampista Hakaniemen suuntaan.

----------


## otto s

> Linjojen 70 ja 73(N) kanssa samaa reittiä Kumpulan kampuksen ja Hakaniemen välillä kulkee kuitenkin raitiolinja 6, joka on omien havaintojeni mukaan melkoisen suosittu. Jos taas viittaat aiemmin ideoimaani Koskela - Vallila - Töölö - Kamppi - Kaivokatu - Linjat -ratikkaan, niin se oli tarkoitettu korvaamaan linjaa 70T sekä tarjoamaan nopean ratikkayhteyden Töölöstä ja Kampista Hakaniemen suuntaan.


Sunnuntaisin 73 on 73N ja kulkee Rautatientorille,kuten myös 70,joka korvaa 70T:tä.Voihan Kumpula-Kamppi välin korvata vaikka ratikallakin,mutta 70T:n voisi siirtää kulkemaan joka päivä Rautatientorille asti ja silloin ei tarvitsisi 70V:tä ollenkaan tai voisi tehdä vaikka 5 minuutin vurovälit,joista jokatoinen ajaa nykyistä 70V:n linjaa ja toinen 70T:n linjaa.

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n on määrä päättää kasin pidentämisestä 15.2. Esityslista tulee nettiin pe 9.2. iltapäivällä, sieltä se sitten selviää varmuudella.

----------


## kemkim

> 70T:n voisi siirtää kulkemaan joka päivä Rautatientorille asti ja silloin ei tarvitsisi 70V:tä ollenkaan.


70V:n olemassaololle on hyvä syynsä. Se on pikalinja Suutarilasta keskustaan. 70T palvelee yhteyksiä Suutarilasta Malmille ja siinä ohessa tarjoaa Malmilta vaihtoehtoisen kiertoreitin keskustan. Keskustan sisäisessä liikenteessä 70T on onneton linja, kun se on niin pitkä ja myöhästelee. Tuolla välillä Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Kamppiin ei ole muuta tarjontaakaan, ainakaan vaihdotonta. U-linjoilla voisi periaatteessa mennä, mutta käytännössä kuljettajat eivät sisään halua uusia matkustajia. Laiskuuttako lienee.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jlk:n on määrä päättää kasin pidentämisestä 15.2. Esityslista tulee nettiin pe 9.2. iltapäivällä, sieltä se sitten selviää varmuudella.


Siellä se nyt on. Linjan nimeksi tulee Salmisaari - Töölö - Arabia, mikä on järkevää, kun ajatellaan, että vanha "Sörnäinen" on sekä linjan 6 että 8 välietappi eikä siis kertoisi sitä, että toinen linjoista kulkee Arabianrannasta keskustaan ja toinen ei.

----------


## 339-DF

Pari huomiota jlk:n esityslistasta:

Jlk:n mukaan kustannukset pysyvät kohtuullisina, kun linjojen 6 ja 8 liikenne aikataulutetaan toisiinsa niveltyväksi. Esityslista ei kerro, mitä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa.

8:n vuorovälit ja liikennöintiajat säilyvät "pääosin" ennallaan. Linjan 6 vuoroväleistä ei puhuta mitään. Odotettavissa lienee harvennusta.

Kustannukset kasvavat vuositasolla 230 000 -260 000 e.

----------


## Safka

> Pari huomiota jlk:n esityslistasta:
> 
> Jlk:n mukaan kustannukset pysyvät kohtuullisina, kun linjojen 6 ja 8 liikenne aikataulutetaan toisiinsa niveltyväksi. Esityslista ei kerro, mitä tämä käytännössä tarkoittaa.


Ei siellä niin sanota, vaan "jos linjojen 6 ja 8 liikennöinti kytketään toisiinsa." Se on vielä laveampi ilmaus. Tarkoittaako se kenties kuljettajanvaihtojen yhdistämistä tai jopa kaluston yhteiskäyttöä. Tuskin ja toivottavasti ei sentään.
Järkevää tosiaan olis että linjat aikataulullisesti nivellytettäisiin, po. tahdistettaisiin, ja se olisi helppoakin, kun 6 ja 8 ovat sitten suht samanpituisia linjoja. Vois olla vaikka pilottihanke tasatahtiaikatuluille.

----------


## 339-DF

Tasatahtipilotti tulee linjoille 4 ja 10. Sitä koskevat suunnitelmat ovat jo aika pitkällä.

Tuon "kytketään toisiinsa" voisi tosiaan käsittää niin, että tässä syntyisi uusi 4/4T-ratkaisu, eli yksi linja kahdella haaralla. Tässä vaan se yhteinen osuus olisi suht lyhyt, Arabia-Sörkka, ja sitten haarotettaisiin. Mielenkiintoista.

Käytännössä luulen kuitenkin, että tuo "kytkettäisiin" tarkoittaa ainoastaan aikataulujen niveltämistä, niin ainakin HKL:ltä kerrottiin alkuvuonna.

----------


## 339-DF

Asia on tämänpäiväisessa kokouksessa päätetty ehdotuksen mukaan. Linjan 8 reitti on siis 3.6.2007 alkaen Salmisaari  Töölö  Arabia.

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n tiedotteessa todetaan, että "linjojen [6 ja 8] vuorovälit tahdistetaan niin, että ruuhkassa päästään Sörnäinen  Arabianranta -osuudella 3-5 minuutin vuoroväliin."

Aikamoista, jos kutosella sitten on ruuhka-aikaan vuoroväli jopa 10 min.

----------


## vristo

> HKL:n tiedotteessa todetaan, että "linjojen [6 ja 8] vuorovälit tahdistetaan niin, että ruuhkassa päästään Sörnäinen  Arabianranta -osuudella 3-5 minuutin vuoroväliin."
> 
> Aikamoista, jos kutosella sitten on ruuhka-aikaan vuoroväli jopa 10 min.


Mielenkiintoista. Ikuisessa suosikkiesimerkissäni Kölnissä lähes kaikilla KVB:n linjolla (niin ratikoilla kuin busseillakin) on käytössä tasatahtinen 10 minuutin vuoroväli (ratikkalinjalla 1 on ruuhka-aikaan viiden minuutin vuoroväli) ja iltaisin sekä pyhäisin 15 min. Kun sitten useita tuollaisia linjoja liikennöi jotain tiettyä runko-osuutta, on vuorotarjonta tiheää. Sanomattakin on selvää, että sellainen merkitsee suurempaa kapasiteettia (isompia vaunuja) ja päätepysäkkien toimivuus paremmaksi (esim. kaksisuuntavaunut  :Wink:  ). Mutta totta on, ettei h6:n ja h8:n yhteinen runko-osuus ei ole tosiaan kovin pitkä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aikamoista, jos kutosella sitten on ruuhka-aikaan vuoroväli jopa 10 min.


Ehkä se ei sittenkään ole niin "aikamoista", että kuutosen kaltaisilla linjoilla on kesällä vuoroväli 10 minuutin luokkaa läpi päivän. Ei kyllä vuosiin ole tuolla linjalla liikkunut kesäkausina ruuhkavuoron ruuhkavuoroa. Tuota tiheämpää liikennettä kesällä on ollut vain kolmosilla, nelosella ja kympillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Niin, kesäkaudella. Mielenkiintoinen pointti. Eipä tullut mieleen. Talvella olisi sitten 6 min ja 6 min.

No, kesäaikatauluja ei tarvitse enää kovin kauan odotella ja syksyllä nähdään sitten "normaalitilanne".

----------


## vristo

> ...vuoroväli 10 minuutin luokkaa läpi päivän.


Tuo on minusta se oleellinen parannus palveluun; tasainen helposti muistettava vuoroväli läpi päivän ja tahdistettu samaan linjaryhmään kuuluvat linjan kanssa. Tuloksena on tasainen joukkoliikennepalvelu kaikkina aikoina.

----------


## 339-DF

Aikaistettuun kesäaikatauluun siirrytään (mm.) linjan 8 osalta jo ma 14.5. HKL-Viestinnästä kerrotaan, että linjan 8 reitti pitenee samalla Arabiaan, eli pidennys astuu voimaan kolmisen viikkoa aiemmin kuin oli tarkoitus.

http://www.hel.fi/wps/portal/HKL/Art...4aikatauluihin

Ensimmäinen linjan 8 vuoro Arabiasta Salmisaareen lähtee maanantaiaamuna klo 6.23.

----------


## ratikkakuski

Tähän täytyy jatkaa että viimeinen 8 vuoro Paavalin kirkolta lähtee tänään sunnuntaina klo 22.51, vuoro 86. Itse ajan neljänneksi viimeisen lähdön vuorolla 83 klo 22.13. 

Ensimmäinen lähtö uudelta päätepysäkiltä Arabiasta lienee kuitenkin kuvauksellisempi kuin viimeinen lähtö vanhalta...

----------


## olanik

Jo tänään sunnuntaina puolenpäivän aikoihin Vallilaan päin matkanneen kasin niin sisä- kuin ulkokilvissä luki "8 - Arabia Arabia". Pysäkkikilpiä ei näemmä vielä ollut vaihdettu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jo tänään sunnuntaina puolenpäivän aikoihin Vallilaan päin matkanneen kasin niin sisä- kuin ulkokilvissä luki "8 - Arabia Arabia". Pysäkkikilpiä ei näemmä vielä ollut vaihdettu.


Asianlaita on itse asiassa ollut tuo sama jo perjantaina aamupäivällä. Minulle kerrottiin, että kyseessä oli erehdys ja kilpien tekstit oli tarkoitus palauttaa Vallilaan päättyvän reitin mukaisiksi siihen saakka, kunnes reitti oikeasti pitenee. Nuo kilven tekstit kuitenkin määräytyvät jostain isosta tietokannasta, jolla on yhteydet Livaan yms. Joku osa päivitystoimenpiteestä nähdäkseni tehdään talon ulkopuolelta.

----------


## 339-DF

Su-iltapäivällä pysäkkikilpien tilanne oli seuraava:

Vanhalla reitillä vanhat kilvet.
Paavalin kirkon pysäkillä Hämeentiellä suunnassa I liuskassa tarralla kiinnitetty "8" ilman määränpäätä. Numero vanhaa fonttia. Suunnassa II tyhjä liuska.
Muilla uuden reitin pysäkeillä suunnassa II"8 Salmisaari" kilvet paikallaan, varastosta otettuja vanohja, käytettyjä kilpiä. Suunnassa I kuten Paavalin pysäkillä.

Ilmeisesti uusia Arabia-kilpiä ei ole ehditty tehdä ajoissa, kun reittimuutos aikaistui. Saas nähdä, tuleeko kasille ainoana raitiolinjana uudenmallisia, heikommin näkyviä kilpiä.

----------


## kemkim

Olisivat voineet kokeilla 8:lle sellaista reittiä, että olisi Paavalin kirkolta lähdetty Sturenkadulle ja alettu seurailla 1:n reittiä, jonka jälkeen taas palattu 8:n nykyreitille joko Kallion urheilutalon tai Linnanmäen kohdalla. En muista nyt, onko koko Sturenkadun mitalla niitä kiskoja, vai loppuvatko ne tuonne missä 1 kääntyy Kallioon. Voisihan se 8 koukata ihan hyvin Kallion urheilutalollakin, ei kai se mahdottomasti hidastuisi. Näin Sturenkatu saisi paremmat poikittaisyhteydet. Arabiasta Sörkkaan pääsisi edelleen 6:lla ja busseilla hyvin.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> En muista nyt, onko koko Sturenkadun mitalla niitä kiskoja, vai loppuvatko ne tuonne missä 1 kääntyy Kallioon.


Kyllä ne päättyvät siihen missä 1 kääntyy Läntiselle Brahenkadulle, eli vähän ennen Porvoonkadun risteystä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisivat voineet kokeilla 8:lle sellaista reittiä, että olisi Paavalin kirkolta lähdetty Sturenkadulle ja alettu seurailla 1:n reittiä, jonka jälkeen taas palattu 8:n nykyreitille joko Kallion urheilutalon tai Linnanmäen kohdalla.


Aika monta vuosikymmentähän sitä ehdittiin "kokeilla", ennen kuin reitti siirrettiin kulkemaan Kurvin kautta 1984.

----------


## kemkim

> Aika monta vuosikymmentähän sitä ehdittiin "kokeilla", ennen kuin reitti siirrettiin kulkemaan Kurvin kautta 1984.


Tuo taisi tapahtua metron valmistumisen takia. Tuolloin ei vain reitti lähtenyt Arabiasta, jonne on nyt valmistunut aika paljon niitä taloja. Sikäli tilanne voi olla nyt erilainen.

----------


## 339-DF

Kasin Arabian-pitenemiselle on monta syytä, ja yksi niistä on, että HKL:n suunnitteluyksikössä uskotaan pidennyksen lisäävän metron matkustajamäärää. Tällä tavoin kun saadaan Arabiasta Sörnäisten metroasemalle tiheä ja tehokas liityntäyhteys. Sen vuoksi tuo kasin reitti Kallion kautta ei siis ole mahdollinen.

Arabialaisten kannalta olisi tietenkin hyvä, että vaihdottomia yhteyksiä olisi moneen suuntaan, mutta toisaalta kasin yhteys Töölöstä Kurviin on mielestäni kyllä myös tärkeä, se kun tarjoaa hyvät yhteydet sekä sinne metroon että pohjoisen (Mäkelänkatu, Hämeentie) busseihin. Bussiyhteydet saataisiin Kallion-reitilläkin säilytettyä, tosin ei yhtä sujuvina vaihtoina, mutta metroyhteys menetettäisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Linjan 8 liikenne Arabiaan alkoi 14.5.2007. Ensimmäiset Arabiaan ajaneet linjan 8 vaunut olivat 54 ja 80, mutta jälkimmäinen lähti Arabiasta linjalle 6. (Linjojen 6 ja 8 aikataulut on suunniteltu siten, että osa vaunuista vaihtaa linjatunnusta Arabiassa.) Ensimmäisen linjan 8 lähdön Arabianrannasta klo 6.23 ajoi siis vaunu 54.

Reittimuutos toi Arabiaan paitsi monipuolisempia yhteyksiä myös pidemmät liikennöintiajat, sillä sunnuntaisin linjan 8 ensimmäinen lähtö Arabiasta on vajaa kaksi tuntia ennen linjaa 6.

----------


## 339-DF

Linjoilla 6 ja 8 kiertää nyt kesäliikenteessä yhteensä 14 vuoroa, vuorot 51-64. Samalla 7A:n vuoronumerot on siirretty 80-sarjaan (81-85).

Vuoronumeroiden sarja 10-19 on käyttämättä, saapa nähdä sitten ensi vuonna millaisia muutoksia sarjoihin ysin myötä tulee.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Linjoilla 6 ja 8 kiertää nyt kesäliikenteessä yhteensä 14 vuoroa, vuorot 51-64. Samalla 7A:n vuoronumerot on siirretty 80-sarjaan (81-85).
> 
> Vuoronumeroiden sarja 10-19 on käyttämättä, saapa nähdä sitten ensi vuonna millaisia muutoksia sarjoihin ysin myötä tulee.


Vähän nurinkurista, että 7B:n vuoronumerot ovatkin edelleen 70-sarjassa...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjojen 6 ja 8 aikataulut on suunniteltu siten, että osa vaunuista vaihtaa linjatunnusta Arabiassa.


Itse asiassa aika huomattavakin osa. Se ei yleisöllekään ilmeisesti ollut täysin valjennut, että kuutosena saapuva vaunu jatkaa pikakäynnin jälkeen kasina (ja päinvastoin). Asiasta on kirjoitettu tiedote.

----------


## kemkim

> Itse asiassa aika huomattavakin osa. Se ei yleisöllekään ilmeisesti ollut täysin valjennut, että kuutosena saapuva vaunu jatkaa pikakäynnin jälkeen kasina (ja päinvastoin). Asiasta on kirjoitettu tiedote.


No nyt alkaa nähdä jo matalalattiaisia ratikoita 8:llakin. Niitä ei ole tainnut näkyä ikinä ennen tällä linjalla, en ole ainakaan minä ikinä bongannut.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> No nyt alkaa nähdä jo matalalattiaisia ratikoita 8:llakin. Niitä ei ole tainnut näkyä ikinä ennen tällä linjalla, en ole ainakaan minä ikinä bongannut.


No on niitä ikinä ollut, mutta hyvin vähän. Muun muassa 7.2.2007 iltapäiväruuhkassa oli vaunu 219.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se ei yleisöllekään ilmeisesti ollut täysin valjennut, että kuutosena saapuva vaunu jatkaa pikakäynnin jälkeen kasina (ja päinvastoin). Asiasta on kirjoitettu tiedote.


Tuo tiedote oli paikoillaan jo ennen liikenteen alkamista ma-aamuna, eli se on tehty ihan "varalle", mutta varmasti tarpeeseen.

Onkos niin, että arkisin, ainakin nyt kesällä, käytännössä joka vuoro vaihtaa tunnusta Arabiassa? Aamulla ja illalla on varmaan poikkeuksiakin, mutta pääsääntö taitaa olla, että vuorotellen ajetaan kierros kutosta ja kierros kasia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkos niin, että arkisin, ainakin nyt kesällä, käytännössä joka vuoro vaihtaa tunnusta Arabiassa? Aamulla ja illalla on varmaan poikkeuksiakin, mutta pääsääntö taitaa olla, että vuorotellen ajetaan kierros kutosta ja kierros kasia.


Juuri näin olen mieltänyt. Tuon ajosarjaryppään kuljettajanvaihdotkin tapahtuvat Hakaniemessä, joten esim. pelkkää kasia ei mikään vuoro kovin monta kierrosta voine ajaa peräkkäin siltäkään osin. Viikonlopun aamuliikenteessä kasi liikkuu kuitenkin selkeästi ennen kuutosta. Hiljaisimman ajan liikenteessä voi olla muutoinkin pieniä poikkeuksia näiden järjestelyiden suhteen. En ole tutkinut vuoroaikatauluja ja ne voivat muuttua esim. syksyllä ruuhkavuorojen palatessa liikenteeseen.

Minulle on tämän viikon aikana syntynyt käsitys, että tuo järjestely on melko tiukka, ts. päihin jää melko vähän aikaa. Se toki parantaa tehokkuutta, mutta syö viimeisetkin pelivarat myöhästymistilanteissa. Ainakin jo maanantaina esiintyi peräkkäinajoa sekä kuutosella että kasilla, vaikka oikea vuoroväli on 10...11 minuuttia. Tietenkin kesää varten ajatellut kierrosajatkaan eivät ole mielekkäitä toukokuun liikenneruuhkiin...

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuon ajosarjaryppään kuljettajanvaihdotkin tapahtuvat Hakaniemessä, joten esim. pelkkää kasia ei mikään vuoro kovin monta kierrosta voine ajaa peräkkäin siltäkään osin. Viikonlopun aamuliikenteessä kasi liikkuu kuitenkin selkeästi ennen kuutosta.


Sörnäisiin on jäänyt vielä neljä vaihtoa lauantaiaamuisin ja kaksi sunnuntaiaamuisin, kaikki muut ovat Hakaniemessä.

----------


## mv

Seurasin tänään hetken liikennettä Arabiassa ja ainakin neljän vuoron osalta linjatunnus (elektroninen) vaihtui miltei metrilleen samassa kohdassa kääntösilmukassa. Tapahtuuko se jotenkin automaattisesti, kun en usko, että kuljettajat noin hyvin on keskenään synkattu...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Seurasin tänään hetken liikennettä Arabiassa ja ainakin neljän vuoron osalta linjatunnus (elektroninen) vaihtui miltei metrilleen samassa kohdassa kääntösilmukassa. Tapahtuuko se jotenkin automaattisesti, kun en usko, että kuljettajat noin hyvin on keskenään synkattu...


Liva sen kääntää. Siksi se tapahtuu noinkin säännönmukaisesti. Liva = Helmi. Eli järjestelmä joka antaa valoetuisuuksia ja seuraa muutenkin liikennevälineiden kulkua, antaa dataa pysäkkien reaaliaikaisille näytöille jne. jne.

Olen miettinyt, että tilanteissa joissa vaunu on niin paljon myöhässä, se kääntyisikin takaisin jo Paavalin kirkolla, niin mitenköhän kilven kääntäminen onnistuu? Siis kyllä sen saa onnistumaan, mutta siinä ilmeisesti kuljettajan tulee osata tehdä tietyt asiat mahdollisimman oikea-aikaisesti oikeassa järjestyksessä...

----------


## kuukanko

> Liva sen kääntää.


Ja jos tuo pysäkkikatoksessa paperilapulla mainittu asia tulee ongelmaksi, voidaan Liva varmaan ohjelmoida kääntämään kilpi jo aikaisemmin (esim. Arabiankadulla), jolloin päätepysäkillä vaunua odottavat eivät ehdikään nähdä "vanhaa" linjanumeroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja jos tuo pysäkkikatoksessa paperilapulla mainittu asia tulee ongelmaksi, voidaan Liva varmaan ohjelmoida kääntämään kilpi jo aikaisemmin (esim. Arabiankadulla), jolloin päätepysäkillä vaunua odottavat eivät ehdikään nähdä "vanhaa" linjanumeroa.


Juuri tuosta asiasta on ehtinyt jo tulla palautetta, eli tunnus vaihtuu "liian myöhään" siinä mielessä, että matkustajat ehtivät nähdä vanhan tunnuksen seistessään päätepysäkillä odottamassa. Veikkaisin, että tunnusvaihtoa aikaistetaan juuri niin kuin sanot.

----------


## Albert

> Juuri tuosta asiasta on ehtinyt jo tulla palautetta, eli tunnus vaihtuu "liian myöhään" siinä mielessä, että matkustajat ehtivät nähdä vanhan tunnuksen seistessään päätepysäkillä odottamassa. Veikkaisin, että tunnusvaihtoa aikaistetaan juuri niin kuin sanot.


Vähän "offia" mutta Katajanokalla 4T:n kilvet vaihtuvat hyvissä ajoin. Eipä taida monasti Terminaaliin saapua eikä sieltä lähteä vaunua 4T-kilvillä. No haittahan tästä ei toki ole (muuta kuin harrastajalle  :Wink:  )

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eipä taida monasti Terminaaliin saapua eikä sieltä lähteä vaunua 4T-kilvillä.


Kuten aika moni lienee näiden vuosien aikana huomannut, meikäläiseltä löytyy sekä vastaus että kuva aika monenlaiseen tilanteeseen ja kysymykseen. Nyt on tämän kuvan vuoro...  :Wink:  Erittäin todennäköisesti vaunu on terminaalilta tulossa, vaikka onhan tässä maailmassa lähes kaikki mahdollista...

----------


## rvk1249

> tämän kuvan vuoro...  Erittäin todennäköisesti vaunu on terminaalilta tulossa, vaikka onhan tässä maailmassa lähes kaikki mahdollista...


Suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä vaunu on tulossa Kauppatorilta, jolloin sillä on jäänyt Terminaali ajamatta, ja kilvitys jäänyt kuljettajalta vaihtamatta.

----------


## 339-DF

Eikös noissa yleensä lue Terminaali - Terminalen? Miksi tuossa on erilainen teksti?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä vaunu on tulossa Kauppatorilta, jolloin sillä on jäänyt Terminaali ajamatta, ja kilvitys jäänyt kuljettajalta vaihtamatta.


Kyllä tuo sama oli mielessäni jo kuvaa otettaessa. Tosin tänään viimeksi matkustin vaunulla #220 3B:llä, jossa määränpäät vaihtuivat koko ajan Eläintarhasta Eiraksi ja toisin päin. Tiedä noista sitten. Tässä muka Eläintarhaan...  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös noissa yleensä lue Terminaali - Terminalen? Miksi tuossa on erilainen teksti?


Olet muuten oikeassa. Juuri sillä tavoin niissä normaalisti lukee. Ei ole mitenkään itsestään selvää, että vaunu olisi kääntynyt esim. Kauppatorilla. Tuossa kilpijutussa taitaa olla jotain isompaa hämminkiä..? Onkohan siinä tehty jotain käsisyötöllä?

----------


## rvk1249

> Onkohan siinä tehty jotain käsisyötöllä?


Osassa matalalattiavaunuista ja NrII:sta on mahdollisten LIVA-vikojen, jotka estävät vaunun oikean kilvityksen, takia manuaalikilvityksen mahdollisuus. Kun kilvet kilvitetään tämän manuaalikilvityksen kautta, tulee ulkokilpiin pakkosyötöllä LIVAn ohi linjan numero, sekä määränpäätekstit, jotka muutaman sekunnin välein vaihtuvat toisesta päättäristä toiseen. Tällöin myös sisällä olevat pysäkkinäytöt näyttävät kokoajan vuorotellen kumpaakin päätepysäkkiä linjanumerolla. Seuraavan pysäkin nimeä ei tällöin tule. Kyseinen kilvitys tulisi olla käytössä VAIN vikatilanteissa, mutta kuljettajat vahingossa vanhasta muistista painavat väärää (sama nappi, jonka merkitys on näissä vaunuissa toinen...) nappia kirjautuessaan LIVAan, jolloin manuaalikilvitys ohittaa automaattikilvityksen. Tämän väärän kilvityksen huomaa myös nivelen etusivulinjakilpien vieressä (matalassa ohjaamossa etuoven vieressä) olevasta vuoronumeronäytöstä. Jos vuoro on kirjautunut oikein järjestelmään, on vuoronumero näytön oikeassa reunassa, jos taas kirjauduttu väärin, on numero vasemmassa reunassa. Kuljettaja ei ohjaamostaan huomaa mistään, että kumpi kilvitys on voimassa. Ulkoa sen siis huomaa vaihtuvista määränpääteksteistä ja vuoronumerosta vasemmassa reunassa, ja matkustamossa siitä että seuraavan pysäkin nimi ei näy.

----------


## NS

> Tosin tänään viimeksi matkustin vaunulla #220 3B:llä, jossa määränpäät vaihtuivat koko ajan Eläintarhasta Eiraksi ja toisin päin. Tiedä noista sitten. Tässä muka Eläintarhaan...


Joskus olen nähnyt myös sitä, että kilvissä on vuorotellen Eira, Kauppatori, Töölö ja Kallio, eli neljä nimeä vuorottelee ja Eläintarha puuttuu listalta.

Satunnaismatkustajat sekoilevat usein kolmosen reitissä. Heitä hyödyttäisi varmaankin, mikäli kilvissä lukisi muutakin kuin reitin päätepisteiden nimet. Esimerkiksi 3T:n ajaessa Aleksia sen kilvissä voisi lukea "Töölö Eläintarha" tai "Töölö Kallio". Vastaavasti 3B:n kääntyessä Aleksille sen kilvissä lukisi "Kauppatori Eira", ja Kauppatorin jälkeen "Eira Kallio".

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiitos rvk1249:lle perusteellisesta ja asiantuntevasta selvityksestä. Vaunun 220 tilannetta ajatellen juuri manuaalisyötöstä on täytynyt olla kysymys.

----------


## kemkim

> Satunnaismatkustajat sekoilevat usein kolmosen reitissä.


Kolmosen reitti on aika sekava. Sen saisi minusta purkaa ja suunnitella uudelleen. Kalliossa on huomattavasti enemmän kuormituista kuin Eirassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi tuossa on erilainen teksti?


Ottamani rinnakkaiskuva paljastaa, että määränpäänäytöissä on vilkkunut molemmat päätepisteet vuorotellen. Näin ollen "outo teksti" todellakin taitaa perustua manuaalisyöttöön tässä tapauksessa. Sitä on nyt entistäkin vaikeampi tämän perusteella veikkailla, ollaanko käyty poikkeusreitillä, esim. Kauppatorilla. Se mahdollisuus toki on edelleenkin olemassa.

----------


## Skurubisin

Ne Nr-vaunut, missä oli nauhalinjakilvet, on pyritty siirtämään pois 6/8 -paketista,  koska muuten joutuisivat "veivaamaan" linjakilpiä Arabiassa tunnin välein. Häipyykö sitten "Mannfred" (151-154) -vaunut pois samasta syystä niiltä linjoilta ja ajelemaan muita linjoja?

/Skurubisin

----------


## Rattivaunu

Todettakoon, että Skurubisinin mainitsemissa vaunuissa se "veivaaminen" tapahtuisi sähkömoottorin voimalla joka tapauksessa. Laihialaisissa yms. veivaaminen merkitsisi kunkin kilpilaitteen kääntämistä erikseen ihan oikeasti "lihasvoimalla". Eikös tuolla edellä tarkoitettu lähinnä sitä, että nauhakilpien katsottaisiin kuluvan kohtuuttomasti, jos kilpiä käännettäisiin koko päivän reilun tunnin välein asennosta toiseen. Tältä osin Mannekin olisi epäedullisessa asemassa linjojen 6 ja 8 suhteen. Mannen nauhoja liikuttaa sähkömoottori ja kilvet kääntyvät keskitetyllä ohjauksella.

----------


## karihoo

HKL Linjalla (Metro-lehti) kertoo tämänpäiväisessä juttussa kasin alkaneen tasata aikaa Oopperan pysäkillä Arabiaan mennessä. Onkohan vaunujärjestyksen "kuosissapitämisen" kanssa ollut kovastikin haasteita tuolla Arabian päättärillä?

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL Linjalla (Metro-lehti) kertoo tämänpäiväisessä juttussa kasin alkaneen tasata aikaa Oopperan pysäkillä Arabiaan mennessä.


Tuohan on mielenkiintoista. Toisaalta hyvä asia; vaunu kulkee paremmin aikataulussa. Toisaalta huono; tulee sitten turhaa odotusta siinä Oopperalla. Toivottavasti kasin aikataulut on kuitenkin suunniteltu niin hyvin, että tuo ylimääräinen odotusaika voidaan minimoida.

----------


## vko

> Toisaalta hyvä asia; vaunu kulkee paremmin aikataulussa. Toisaalta huono; tulee sitten turhaa odotusta siinä Oopperalla. Toivottavasti kasin aikataulut on kuitenkin suunniteltu niin hyvin, että tuo ylimääräinen odotusaika voidaan minimoida.


Viime perjantaina hetikohta kello 16:n jälkeen tuota itsekin ihmettelin. Vaunu oli jo tulossa pysäkille Salmisaaren suunnasta ja Helmi-taulu näytti sen saapuvan vasta 3 minuutin päästä (sinänsä asiassa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä, ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta kun nuo näytöt näyttävät mitä sattuu). Parisen minuuttia pysäkillä odoteltiinkin ja koko matka Kustaankadulle ajeltiin erittäin - suorastaan epänormaalin - rauhallisesti.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Tuohan on mielenkiintoista. Toisaalta hyvä asia; vaunu kulkee paremmin aikataulussa. Toisaalta huono; tulee sitten turhaa odotusta siinä Oopperalla. Toivottavasti kasin aikataulut on kuitenkin suunniteltu niin hyvin, että tuo ylimääräinen odotusaika voidaan minimoida.


On sitä aikaa voinut tasata tähänkin asti Oopperalla, se on vaan ollut ihan kuljettajasta kiinni, kuinka tunnollisesti hän Helmi-näytön näyttämää aikaa noudattaa  :Smile:  Oopperan pysäkillä kasi ei nimittäin ole minkään muun linjan tiellä.

Nyt on luultavasti ns. ylemmältä taholta annettu ohjeet kuljettajille ajantasauksesta ja asiasta tiedotetaan saman tien myös julkisuuteen jotta matkustajat eivät ihmettele lisääntynyttä seisomista tällä pysäkillä.

----------


## Kukkahattutäti

Linjojen 6 ja 8 vaunut ovatkin usein olleet Sörnäisissä  lähes yhtaikaa, vaikka eroa pitäisi olla n. 5min. Arabian suuntaan tulee näin ollen välillä pitempi odotusaika kuin tuo aikataulussa näkyvä 5 min, mutta nythän tilanne korjaantuu.

----------


## olanik

> Linjojen 6 ja 8 vaunut ovatkin usein olleet Sörnäisissä  lähes yhtaikaa, vaikka eroa pitäisi olla n. 5min. Arabian suuntaan tulee näin ollen välillä pitempi odotusaika kuin tuo aikataulussa näkyvä 5 min, mutta nythän tilanne korjaantuu.


Paitsi jos kutonen on sopivasti sen verran myöhässä, että Kurviin tullaan kuitenkin samaan aikaan... Mutta hyvä juttuhan se on jos ja kun ainakin vähän kutosten ja kasien välit tasoittuvat.

----------


## 339-DF

> Linjojen 6 ja 8 vaunut ovatkin usein olleet Sörnäisissä  lähes yhtaikaa, vaikka eroa pitäisi olla n. 5min. Arabian suuntaan tulee näin ollen välillä pitempi odotusaika kuin tuo aikataulussa näkyvä 5 min, mutta nythän tilanne korjaantuu.


Mutta jos se noin on, että kasi on usein etuajassa, niin sitten vika on kyllä aikataulusuunnittelussa ja tuo korjaaminen on vähän nurinkurista. Eikös ennemmin pitäisi lyhentää kasin kierrosaikaa? Tai jos se ei ole käytännössä mahdollista tuon 6+8-systeemin takia, niin sitten pitäisi pidentää taukoaikaa Salmisaaressa eikä siirtää sitä Oopperalle matkustajia haittaamaan.

Suurin ongelma tuossa on varmaan matka-ajan huono ennustettavuus Mechelininkadulla. Tilanteeseen tulee kesän aikana jonkin verran parannusta omien kaistojen muodossa, mutta pahin osuus siinä Marian mäessä jää edelleen autoliikenteen kaistoille.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Onkohan vaunujärjestyksen "kuosissapitämisen" kanssa ollut kovastikin haasteita tuolla Arabian päättärillä?


Tässäkään nyt ei pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa, ellei kuski ajele Arabianrantaan  silmät ummessa. Tsekkaamalla viimeisimpien vastaantulevien vaunujen linjatunnusta ja tarkistamalla jäljelle jäävän päättäriajan on vaivatonta päätellä, pitääkö päätepysäkillä mahdollisesti seisova vaunu ohittaa sivuraidetta pitkin. Arabianrannasta kun ei muutamaa erikoistapausta lukuun ottamatta lähde kahta saman linjan vaunua peräkkäin. Mutta voihan sitä toki varttua Oopperallakin, niin saavat sitten kaikki vaunut Arabianrannassa korotetun pysäkkipaikan. 

Kasin aikataulusuunnittelussa taitaapi olla se vika, että Salmisaaren ja Töölön torin välinen ajoaika on liian löysä ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. Kun autot eivät ole tukkimassa Mechelininkatua, kasi porhaltaa Oopperalle 10 minuutissa aikataulukirjaan merkityn 13 minuutin sijaan. Osuudella on myös kohtalaisen toimivat liikennevaloetuisuudet raitiovaunulle ja iltasella vieläpä melko vähän matkustajia, joten kertyyhän sitä etuaikaa.

----------


## MrArakawa

> ARB:n päättärille on alunperin jo 1990-luvulla piirretty samankaltainen raidejärjestely, joka on tulossa Pasilan asemalle. Siis sivuraidejärjestelyin kaksi laiturillista päätepysäkkiä (ks. piirustus Raitiossa 4/06). Siitä on toteutettu vain ensimmäinen vaihe, eli yksi sivuraide. Estettä toisen sivuraiteen toteuttamiselle ei kuitenkaan ole. Muutaman parkkipaikan se vähentää. En tiedä, onko nyt tarkoitus rakentaa se toinenkin raide.


Nyt kun näitä ongelmia vaunujen saapumisjärjestyksen suhteen on kevään mittaan jonkin verran ollut, niin onko alkuperäinen ajatus kahdesta sivuraiteesta ja päätepysäkistä noussut esille lähitulevaisuuden suunnitelmissa. 

Lueskelin myös viimeisimmän joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksen esityslistaa ja siellä mainitaan Arabianrannan melu- ja tilaongelmaa koskevassa kohdassa: liikennöintitapaa ollaan muuttamassa niin, että vaunuille tulee Arabianrantaan myös kuljettajien taukoaika. Tämä voi hyvästä aikataulusuunnittelusta huolimatta tuottaa tilapäistä vaunuruuhkaa Arabianrannan päättärille, joten uudet raidejärjestelyt voisivat tältäkin kantilta olla tervetulleita. 

Toisekseen jos Arabianrantaan varataan taukoaikaa, eikö silloin pitäisi olla kuljettajille myös sosiaalitila. Joskus olen kuullut, että sellaiselle olisi varattu tila johonkin tulevista uudisrakennuksista.

----------


## 339-DF

> liikennöintitapaa ollaan muuttamassa niin, että vaunuille tulee Arabianrantaan myös kuljettajien taukoaika


Ihmettelin tätä samaa. Poistuuko vastaavasti tasausaika Oopperalta? Vai piteneekö kierrosaika? Se merkitsee joko pidempää vuoroväliä eli huonompaa palvelua taikka sitten suurempaa vaunumäärää ja korkeampia kustannuksia. Ei hyvä. Mistäköhän mahtaa johtua?

----------


## ess

Ilmeisesti tuon Arabian tauon olisi tarkoitus korvata Salmisaaren nykyinen pitempi tauko. 

Saman tyylinen päättärisilmukka kuin Käpylässä olisi omiaan Arabiaan. Sinne ei vaan taida sellaista mahtua.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Saman tyylinen päättärisilmukka kuin Käpylässä olisi omiaan Arabiaan. Sinne ei vaan taida sellaista mahtua.


Ai laiturit silmukassa? Eikös tällaisia kaarrelaitureita pidetä yleisesti kehnoina, koska ihmiset joutuvat loikkimaan vaunuihin. Varomaton tipahtaa pysäkkikorokkeen ja vaunun väliin. Käpylässä olen nähnyt useamman tapauksen, vaikkei pysäkkikoroke ole siellä kovin korkea.

Pasilatyylinen ratkaisu olisi varmasti toimiva Arabianrannassa. Mielestäni tosin päättärisilmukka olisi pitänyt sijoittaa aikoinaan Arabianrannan päähän Muotoilijankadun risteyksen tuntumaan, niin olisi saatu vielä yksi pysäkki lisää.

----------

